
Dropbox ignores how roaming is the new normal, refuses to protect photos - hunter2_
https://www.dropboxforum.com/t5/Dropbox/Enable-or-disable-the-camera-uploads-feature-in-roaming/idc-p/329040
======
mmastrac
Alternative headline: Dropbox being cautious to avoid incurring large roaming
fees for users. This is probably a safer mode for them to operate in. Adding
the option to specify that roaming is cheap (or trying to automatically guess
where this happens worldwide) is a pretty big ask.

~~~
Nicksil
What's the problem with having the option, though? It's set "off" by default
and, if the user wishes, they turn it on to enable uploads while roaming.

There's no guessing going on by the software. It's just a toggle.

~~~
hunter2_
I guess they're taking the Apple approach where "just a toggle" is a UI-
destroying notion.

------
tobr
This is very much an aside, but here’s an observation about branding. It’s a
huge mistake to use your brand typography on a user forum, at least when your
typeface is as peculiar as Dropbox’s. Looking at the headline and the first
post, it feels like something Dropbox is saying, which is bizarre for a
complaint. Compare with the rest of the comments in the thread, which use a
different typeface, and which clearly have a distinct voice.

------
Arnt
Roaming is the new normal? Citation needed.

~~~
y0ghur7_xxx
maybe there is a * missing:

Roaming is the new normal*

*in Europe[1]

[1][https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/internet-
tel...](https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/consumers/internet-
telecoms/mobile-roaming-costs/index_en.htm)

~~~
fheld
note that Europe ≠ EU, for example in Switzerland we still have roaming when
going to the EU

~~~
Fnoord
True, but if you're often in EU (that thing completely surrounding
Switzerland) you can use one sim to roam in every EU country. So if you are
from Luxembourg and regularly visit Belgium, Germany, and France you also get
advantages. Much more than a German from Berlin who regularly visits Hamburg,
Frankfurt, and Munich.

------
Nerdfest
Is Condoleezza Rice still on the board of directors? She had a fairly strong
anti-privacy stance.

------
jinushaun
Surprised that cellular photo syncing is turned off when you are roaming. Even
native iOS gives you option to roam data at your discretion.

------
scarejunba
I use Google Photos with a worldwide plan. Pretty solid experience. No thought
photo syncing.

